

Ask HN: Cross-functional Teams vs. Siloed Departments? - allanberger

Why is it that many of the most innovative software companies like Google, Facebook, Netflix, Amazon &amp; Spotify have started to adopt the advantages of cross-functional teams and others didn’t yet?
======
rajacombinator
without knowing more specifically what you mean, probably because those
companies were very successful and (with the exception of Spotify) as a result
now have near infinite money to throw around at testing new concepts.

